# used oil analysis: Shell T6 5w40 10k mi, 00 Audi A4 1.8t ATW K04 chip



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

This is my first UOA. I changed the oil with the turbo last year. I had only had the car a few months and I did a Kinetic Exhaust Manifold, APR exhaust, Borg Warner k04 turbo (new), new oil feed line (just for safe keeping, coke buildup in the line is a problem in the S4, not so much in this car), valve cover gasket w/ tensioner gasket (head looked clean, no signs of sludge), New air filter (VW/Audi brand). Car had 120k on it, just over 130 now (I bought it with 118). Regularly boosts 18 psi and has a larger Side Mount Intercooler (SMIC). I run OEM oil filters only, not exactly sure what was on it, but it was probably Mahle. Stated oil capacity is 3.7qt, it was very low when I changed it (I was worried once I made this realization, I also thought that it would affect the UOA).


Comments from analysis tech:

```
Iron is a little above average in this first report for your Audi, but that's 
perfectly normal considering the length of this oil run. Universal averages for the 
1.8L Turbo engine are based on just ~5,900 miles on the oil, and since iron is the one 
metal that should track with mileage, it makes sense to see it reading a little high in 
this report. The other metals should stay pretty close to average levels regardless of 
mileage, so everything here looks great. No contaminants were detected and the TBN was 
good at 3.6. You could try12,000 miles next oil if you want. Nice!
```
Second column is universal averages

```
ALUMINUM	4	3
CHROMIUM	1	1
IRON		21	16
COPPER		5	7
LEAD		4	2
TIN		0	1
MOLYBDENUM	71	47
NICKEL		1	1
MANGANESE	0	2
SILVER		0	0
TITANIUM	0	0
POTASSIUM	0	2
BORON		16	51
SILICON		14	10
SODIUM		15	11
CALCIUM		1566	2141
MAGNESIUM	834	281
PHOSPHORUS	910	798
ZINC		1046	955
BARIUM		0	0

				values should be
SUS Viscosity @ 210°F	66.1	65-78
cST Viscosity @ 100°F	11.91	11.6-15.3
Flashpoint in °F		425	>375
Fuel %
```


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

I hope you're running the big filters! 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-FWD-1.8T/Maintenance/Engine/Oil_Filter/ES252034/


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Why do you hope? I don't understand, the UOA speaks for itself.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Doesn't have anything to do with hope. It has everything to do with increasing oil capacity of your engine. Therefore, increasing the capacity to carry heat away from components. Therefore, decreasing the likelihood that you will coke up your turbo bearings.
Whatever, it's your car. :beer:


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Coking a turbo has more to do with the insolubles and the TBN in the UOA. I appreciate the helpful intent behind your input, but I didn't understand where you were coming from and it didn't appear that you actually read or understand the UOA. I run the larger oil filters that were recommended for passat/A4 post-sludge TSB. There are even larger ones out there that I might run next time. At the end of the day it still isn't JUST the filter that provides protection to the engine, it is a number of things, some of which a Used Oil Analysis gives insight into. I would recommend getting at least one for every car that you own. For me, this provided validation that the 10k service interval was fine for this car, with this oil, and oil filter and also that I didn't have any air filtration issues (silicates are low), a head gasket issues, fuel contamination, or other internal issues that the analysts can sometimes see from just the oil chemistry.

Big filters for the win, but UOA for the championship :beer:

I posted to share my results with others, not to get into some pissing contest. Not interested in what I have to share? Please don't contribute.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

lucaq - I believe that you left off the insoluble reading in your post or maybe I'm just blind. 

I also believe that there is less of a chance of coking running a robust oil like RT6. Also the detergent/dispersant package of calcium with a huge dose of magnesium is a good one.

I've seen plenty of very good uoa's on RT6 from 400-500 whp STI's running the tiny OEM (or similar aftermarket) oil filter. Bigger isn't always better! Thanks for sharing. 

-Dennis


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Hey Dennis, it's 0.3, should be there if you scroll down. It might not show up correctly on some mobile devices so that may be why you aren't seeing it. I love the RT6 for VW/A. Been running it for 5+ years now on all 5 cars (RIP Red Golf III). This is my first UOA, I hope to put enough miles on my B6 A4 to get another one shortly, she has 195k miles and counting.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I have been using my 1.8t since new and replacing the oil every 10k miles or one year. I use the 10wx40 synthetic oil from AMSOIL and their 25K miles filter which is great. I had a UOA before for 10K and the oil was still good for use. I have not had any issue with my turbo or engine at all during the 116K miles of use. i had a leak recently but found that it was coming from my return oil line which I already replaced and this time I could not find any drip on the ground at all.

So, I think 10K mile oil change is the way to go. I also do that for my other car without any issue. Less time spent under the car, more time doing fun stuff. 



lucaq said:


> Hey Dennis, it's 0.3, should be there if you scroll down. It might not show up correctly on some mobile devices so that may be why you aren't seeing it. I love the RT6 for VW/A. Been running it for 5+ years now on all 5 cars (RIP Red Golf III). This is my first UOA, I hope to put enough miles on my B6 A4 to get another one shortly, she has 195k miles and counting.


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

Nice man, glad to see others are doing it right. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

lucaq said:


> Why do you hope? I don't understand, the UOA speaks for itself.


VW/Audi technical bulletin 2001 states that 1.8T should go with LARGE oil filter.
I had same engine in VW Passat B5, 2005. Great engine, but very sensitive on oil/sludge. That is why they changed oil filter in 2001 to increase oil capacity.
That engine with large filter should take 4.2 qt of oil. 
T6 is great oil, just stick with large filter. As far as whether it is OEM filter or MANN or Mahle, it does not matter. I used OEM and MAHLE, same quality, MAHLE is made in Austria, and MANN is usually made in Germany or Bosnia, and it is actually OEM fitler for VW!


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

I've been doing oil analysis testing for twenty years; results look just fine. I'm also running 10,000 mile change intervals using 6-7 different Amsoil products. (I'm a long term dealer, so I use my vehicles and outdoor power equipment as test beds).

If I was nit picking, I'd say the silicon and sodium are a bit high. So I'd check the air filter housing.

TS


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Dennis M said:


> I've seen plenty of very good uoa's on RT6 from 400-500 whp STI's running the tiny OEM (or similar aftermarket) oil filter. Bigger isn't always better! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> -Dennis


 The bigger oil filter is Audi's way of slightly increasing the oil capacity of the longitudinal engine, due to the sludge failures, without finding some way to redesign the oil pan to increase sump capacity


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

They could have added an after run pump like the TT's also, but that would be too expensive on old cars. The issue really isn't about oil capacity, it's about owners using out of spec oil and the hot turbos degrading it, the oil capacity will only help a little, using the right oil or cooling the turbo more effectively would actually be more effective.


----------

